# Using baking powder in rub to crisp chicken skin



## andersen

While watching America's Test Kitchen I saw them use baking powder in the rub while make beer can chicken to crisp the skin. I thought this would be a good idea when smoking a chicken.  Has anyone tried using baking powder in their rub when smoking chicken to crisp the skin?


----------



## shooterrick

hmmm.  is on my list to try


----------



## adiochiro3

Ya learn something new every day....I'm gonna have to give this a whirl; the skin on the last smoked chicken thighs I did came out quite rubbery.

From America's Test Kitchen Website:

[h1]Crisping Chicken Skin[/h1]
From Season 10: Chicken Classics, Reinvented

First, the combination of baking powder and table salt will draw moisture from the skin of the chicken, helping the skin to dry out. The drier skin will become crispy faster because the skin cannot go above the boiling point of water (212 degrees) until all the water has evaporated from the surface. The temperature of the skin needs to rise above 300 degrees before it will start to brown and crisp.

Second, the baking powder is composed of an alkali (sodium bicarbonate) and an acid (monocalcium phosphate) in solid form. As the baking powder absorbs the moisture from the skin, the acid and alkali will react. The calcium ions from the acid can be absorbed into the skin and activate enzymes called calpains, which will start to break down the proteins within the skin. The alkaline baking soda and broken-down proteins will undergo browning reactions faster, thus creating a browner, more flavorful skin.

Here's the link (it may not work unless you are a member of ATK and can log on as I am and did):

http://www.americastestkitchen.com/science/detail.php?docid=23098&extcode=M**ASCA00

Thanks for catching that info & the post!


----------



## venture

I have heard of this for frying chix.

Using Bisquick is about the same thing.

Sounds like a Paula Deen thing?

When smoking, I wonder if the temps are going to make that down home southern magic happen. 

Post it up and let us know?


----------



## alelover

Definitely worth a try.


----------



## scarbelly

adiochiro3 said:


> Ya learn something new every day....I'm gonna have to give this a whirl; the skin on the last smoked chicken thighs I did came out quite rubbery.
> 
> From America's Test Kitchen Website:
> 
> [h1]Crisping Chicken Skin[/h1]
> From Season 10: Chicken Classics, Reinvented
> 
> First, the combination of baking powder and table salt will draw moisture from the skin of the chicken, helping the skin to dry out. The drier skin will become crispy faster because the skin cannot go above the boiling point of water (212 degrees) until all the water has evaporated from the surface. _*The temperature of the skin needs to rise above 300 degrees before it will start to brown and crisp.*_
> 
> Second, the baking powder is composed of an alkali (sodium bicarbonate) and an acid (monocalcium phosphate) in solid form. As the baking powder absorbs the moisture from the skin, the acid and alkali will react. The calcium ions from the acid can be absorbed into the skin and activate enzymes called calpains, which will start to break down the proteins within the skin. The alkaline baking soda and broken-down proteins will undergo browning reactions faster, thus creating a browner, more flavorful skin.
> 
> Here's the link (it may not work unless you are a member of ATK and can log on as I am and did):
> 
> http://www.americastestkitchen.com/science/detail.php?docid=23098&extcode=M**ASCA00
> 
> Thanks for catching that info & the post!


Here is the one snag in this. How many of us smoke at this temp?


----------



## daveomak

adiochiro3 said:


> [h1]Crisping Chicken Skin[/h1]
> From Season 10: Chicken Classics, Reinvented
> 
> First, the combination of baking powder and table salt will draw moisture from the skin of the chicken, helping the skin to dry out. The drier skin will become crispy faster because the skin cannot go above the boiling point of water (212 degrees) until all the water has evaporated from the surface. The temperature of the skin needs to rise above 300 degrees before it will start to brown and crisp.
> 
> Second, the baking powder is composed of an alkali (sodium bicarbonate) and an acid (monocalcium phosphate) in solid form. As the baking powder absorbs the moisture from the skin, the acid and alkali will react. The calcium ions from the acid can be absorbed into the skin and activate enzymes called calpains, which will start to break down the proteins within the skin. The alkaline baking soda and broken-down proteins will undergo browning reactions faster, thus creating a browner, more flavorful skin.


Now I know.......Learned something today.....great explanation.......Do you know Alton Brown ?????

Dave


----------



## SmokinAl

Whoever tries it first, let us know how it works.


----------



## alelover

Maybe the baking powder helps it crisp at a lower temp. Someone let us know if you try it.


----------



## urbanredneck

I have tried that method (In fact I have the Americas test kitchen magazine it was published in) and unfortunately, it also imparts a kind of strange taste to the chicken from what I found- in the regular oven.  I'd imagine it's similar in the smoker, and without the higher temps it's tough to hit- I've found the best luck in finishing the chicken on the grill to crisp it up bit, works great on parts and spatchcock style anyway, but a bit tougher on the whole bird- still doable though.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## meateater

DaveOmak said:


> Now I know.......Learned something today.....great explanation.......Do you know Alton Brown ?????
> 
> Dave


Nope but I stayed in a hotel sumpthing once.


----------

